# Today on RO - Wednesday



## Becca (Sep 9, 2009)

[align=center]






Welcome to todayâs news on RabbitsOnline.net by Becca 

___________________ :hearts __________________






Happy Birthday to all our members that are celebrating today![/align][align=center]arty:
[/align][align=center] I know you are all unactive but still an extra Happy Birthday wonât hurt![/align][align=center]:birthday
[/align][align=center] Have a great day guys!

If you are celebrating a special occasion and want it to be mentioned in the news make sure it is entered in the  Calendar !






Welcome:[/align][align=center]:hello
[/align][align=center]  Jenny & Her Bunny! 
 Laura & Buddy 
 Chaz & Drew 
 Juli 
 Sherry & Bunnies 
 Jeff 
 Helen & Bunnies 
[/align][align=center]:welcome1

Welcome to the forum guys! Remember if youâre a new member and havenât introduced yourself. Click  Here 








Losing a bunny is a hard time for us allâ¦. Prayers and kind words are always needed in the  Rainbow Bridge  section![/align][align=center]___________________ :hearts __________________[/align][align=center] 
Introducing a dog  and a rabbit? 

 PICTURES 

 Welcome AppleJacks!  To our bunny family!

 Possible Pregnancy?! 

Under the table? Behind the sofa? In a box? Wheres your bunnyâs  favourite spot? 

 Need some suggestions  Anyone?

 Rabbits & Harnesses 
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]___________________ :hearts __________________ 


INFIRMARY DISCUSSION:  GI Stasis and Basic Rabbit GI Physiology 

Prayers Needed For:
 This Bunny 
 Pippin 
 Tizzy 
 New bunny 
 Baci 
[/align][align=center]___________________ :hearts __________________
 
 Bunny has started nipping!  Any tips?

 Advice needed 

 Litter  Advice.

 Satin Breeders? 

 Seal point or Smoke? 

 JoJoâs new litter!  PICTURES![/align][align=center]___________________ :hearts __________________ 

RESCUE:[/align][align=center]  9 Baby Lops & Mum 

 Earless rescued stray!  NEEDS SURGERY![/align][align=center]___________________ :hearts __________________ 

 Tennis Pictures 

[url=http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=50397&forum_id=5] RIP Squishy the hamster 
[/url]

If you want to discuss anything else not rabbit related post in the  Let Your Hare Down  section!






[/align][align=center]What's your name?
Mr. Floppyhops (Flops)


What's your age or your 'estimated' age?
1 1/2





What breed are you?
Holland Lop




Who's your slave?
Stephanie
*.*


What's your favourite thing to do?
Attack my special scarf and explore. 




What's your favourite food?
Bananas and parsley! 





What do you disapprove of?
Being picked up and put into the nail trimming position! 




A bit about you?
In the mornings I like to jump on the bed and wake my humans up until I get fed!
I enjoy lounging around, exploring, and trying to trick my humans into giving me a raisin by pretending to go to the bathroom in my litter box! 






A picture of yourself...




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]___________________ :rainbow: ___________________[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*Have a great day guys!*
[/align]


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 9, 2009)

Thank you for the news, Becca!
Gotta love the bunny star


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 9, 2009)

What a cute bunny star!!!

I see the link from the home page to ro news works again lol


----------

